# Help! step by step renounce for IRS?



## zinneken (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,

HELP! Is there any place that guides step-by-step which IRS forms have to be filled in, in order to renounce citizenship?

I'm Belgian, who unluckily was born in the USA. I lived all my life in Belgium, my mum just popped me out of her belly while being in the US.

I lived happily for many years. This year, most banks in Belgium have changed their T&C that they no longer offer their services (bank account, credit card, etc.) to people born in the US.

From there, a whole new, formerly totally unknown world to me emerged. I didn't know I had to file taxes in the USA just because I was born there. I didn't know that I was a "US citizen" (I'm Belgian for gods sake!) and that I would have to renounce this citizenship if I wanted to keep functioning in my country.

So if I want to keep on living and functioning in my country, I have to renounce, and file with the IRS. But I never did that because no one ever told me anything about it before. So I inquired with the IRS, and got emails with a whole load of tax-geek mombojumbo that I as a regular citizen of Belgium can honestly not understand.

As I am unemployed, I can't afford to pay for tax advise or legal counselling. The $450 to renounce are already plenty of my 1000 euro unemployment benefit!!

So I'm really in need of a simple step-by-step guide that explains to fill in this form and that form, do this and that.

Is there such a simple non tax-geek language guide? Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, the IRS has nothing to do with renunciation. If you want to renounce, you need to contact the US Consulate in Belgium Renouncing US citizenship | Embassy of the United States Brussels, Belgium

Chances are you have no tax liability to the IRS/US so don't bother just yet with the IRS forms. Contact the Consulate and let them guide you through the process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zinneken (Dec 14, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, the IRS has nothing to do with renunciation. If you want to renounce, you need to contact the US Consulate in Belgium
> Chances are you have no tax liability to the IRS/US so don't bother just yet with the IRS forms. Contact the Consulate and let them guide you through the process.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Well, the embassy guides for the renunciation at inland security, but not for the renunciation at the IRS. For that the consulate told me to contact IRS Paris, who forwarded my message to IRS USA, who do not respond to my request for a simple list of do this and do that, fill in this form and fill in that form.

Anywhere I search on the internet the renunciation process for the consulate is well explained in human language, but nowhere is in human language explained how to comply and renounce with the IRS.

Hoping someone can help with a simple list of do this and do that, fill in this form and fill in that form?


----------



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

I’d suggest googling something like “Form 8854,” which is the form people must file with IRS after renouncing, and that will bring up links to articles and websites which deal with that form and other IRS forms related to your situation. There is good and reliable detailed information in human language out there. Be cautious, look at different websites – obviously you can’t believe everything written on the internet -- but your common sense should indicate what’s bona fide and what’s not, especially if you look at different sites to get a feel for things. 

In any event, be sure to do a lot of reading before renouncing, so you are sure of the the IRS aspect and ramifications (it sounds like you're already aware on the Dept of State aspect and ramifications) and so you have a handle on it and can do things properly and smoothly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you ever find anything from the IRS well explained in simple language, let us know. It's just not the way they seem to operate. (And they always assume that you know and understand the US tax system.)

Other than filing a few years' back tax returns, there shouldn't be much you have to deal with with the IRS. Unless, of course, you have a high income or a large reserve of assets (investments, property, etc.)... in which case there are additional forms. These only apply if your average income for the last 5 years is more than $151,000 or your net worth exceeds $2 million on the date you renounce.

Unless you fall into the "high income" category mentioned above, you should only have to file 5 years of back returns (form 1040 and associated forms, usually form 2555 and a Schedule B) then 6 years of back FBAR forms (actually Treasury form TD F 90-22.1) where you declare your foreign bank accounts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Waldemar22 (Oct 27, 2011)

HI, good luck, there are many in this situation. The internet has many good sources on this form. A simple search should help you find what you need.


----------

